
Marijuana Cuts Lung Cancer Tumor Growth In Half, Study Shows - echair
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/04/070417193338.htm
======
bprater
Wow, marijuana news is hitting a feverish pitch lately, especially with that
most-winning "Olympian pothead" making news.

I am glad to see studies like this being performed. If you are a pot smoker,
keep in mind that taking smoke in your body in any form is unhealthy.

I suspect that eventually one state (Nevada?) will attempt to legalize it and
the house of cards will begin to fall in the US. Until then, big business
(pharma?) who controls Congress isn't going to let it happen without a fight.

~~~
unalone
It's much healthier for you vaporized, or so I've read. Less lung damage,
anyway.

~~~
kragen
That would seem logical but I don't think large-scale studies have been done.
Large-scale studies on smokers _have_ been done and did not find an increased
lung cancer risk.

------
jfornear
Study: Marijuana May Raise Testicular Cancer Risk
<http://www.javno.com/en/lifestyle/clanak.php?id=232267>

------
jballanc
1\. Old (2007) 2\. Not the original source. I would be in favor of an informal
community contract here on HN, that any link to an article which starts off
with "Researchers have shown" or "A new study was published", that we must
include the original research paper in a link in the first comment. Here, I'll
help out this time (it only took me ~5 min):

<http://www.nature.com/onc/journal/v27/n3/abs/1210641a.html>

3\. Not horribly interesting. Know what else will shrink a tumor? Cyanide! If
anything, this link is a good example of what has been happening with science
reporting recently. Publications, especially those dependent on a page-view
model for revenue generation, have been increasingly sensationalizing science.
This is irresponsible.

------
CalmQuiet
I've watched this thread with puzzlement because it was almost immediately a
dead link. ...and I couldn't readily find it at sciencedaily.com Now that it's
a Phoenix from its ashes I understand its death: the article is from April
2007.

Unfortunately, mj research seems to produce "discussions" that combine the
fervor of religious + political topics. The cited study is just one more study
in the mj research legacy that shows _lots_ of possible damages and _several_
possible benefits of cannabis depending on the application and the population
concerned. Recommendation: cool heads, please (not for the pun).

------
giles_bowkett
this belongs on Reddit, not Hacker News.

hate to say I told you so. :-p

~~~
pg
If you think that, just flag it.

~~~
biohacker42
What should I do with this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=472410>

